# OOP: abstrakte klasse implementiert interface



## biker126 (11. Jun 2006)

hallöchen

hab ne frage bzgl. abstrakten klassen und interfaces.

bisher dacht ich immer, dass eine klasse, die ein interface implementiert (dh. ein "implements" am anfang hat) ALLE methoden des interface implementieren (d.h. mindestens einen leeren body ) muss?

gilt das auch für abstrakte klassen? weil ich hab da n beispiel von meinem lehrer, wo er die methoden des interface erst in einer von der abstrakten klasse vererbten klasse implementiert... (dh. A implements B und C extends A, die methoden von B sind dann in C implementiert anstatt in A)

kurz und bündig: hat mein lehrer n fehler gemacht oder müssen abstrakte klassen die methoden eines interface nicht selber implementieren (die methoden des interface sind ja im prinzip aus abstrakt)?


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jun 2006)

Kurz: Eine abstrakte klasse muss die Methoden eines Interfaces nicht implementieren da eine abstrakte Klasse ja sowieso nicht Instanziert werden kann.


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jun 2006)

So lange die abstrakten Methoden aus dem Interface nicht in einer Klasse implementiert werden, wird oder bleibt die Klasse, die das Interface implementiert selbst auch abstrakt.
Das heißt, dein Lehrer hat nichts falsch gemacht. Die abstrakte Klasse braucht die Methoden des Interfaces nicht zu implementieren, es genügt dies in einer Subklasse zu machen.
Natürlich kann man auch die Methoden bereits in der abstrakten Klasse implementieren (ausprogrammieren), genauso gut, könnte man aber auch das Interface in der Subklasse implementieren. Das kommt hier ganz auf den Zweck an.


----------



## biker126 (11. Jun 2006)

oke, danke euch


----------

